# Audi R8R 1998 Production numbers



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

Production numbers R8R 1998
As far as I know nobody will tell us how many R8R’s there were built in 1998 and 1999.
(Or do they tell us in the new R8 book?)
I found a picture whit a 1998 R8 and if you look behind the R8 in front, it looks like there is a second one in the back? Perhaps even a third one left in the picture.
What do you guys think? Is there more than 1 R8R in this picture?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8R 1998 Production numbers (CoupeS_1971)*

I speak under correction: 
I think the cars in the background where the first of the actual “working” prototypes. The car in the foreground is the Audi R8 Concept car, more for looks than functional racing car. 
The R8R test cars all look very different. 
The first was the concept car:








Then the very early R8R test cars
1) this flat nosed creation
















2) then a car based loosely on the concept car, with a short tail
















3) then this shape with raced bodywork over the front wheels with new lights.
















4) then the R8R that tested at Kyalami in South Africa (note its strong resemblance to the 1999 Sebring car)








Up to this point every thing is Pre-Sebring so all of this was before March 1999...so basically 1998.
5) The Sebring R8R 1999








6) then the eventual R8R that raced at Le Mans 1999








7) then the first few of the R8…..and we all know how well it did




























_Modified by lappies at 12:21 PM 9/11/2007_


----------



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Audi R8R 1998 Production numbers (lappies)*

Thank you for your reaction.
Can you tell me what the difference is between the concept car and the very early test car(s) (picture 1 and 2) the only difference I notice are the mirrors and the lights (missing or covered in picture 3) also on the picture 3 cars there are small openings beside the original grill. 
I think they modified the 2e version R8 (your pictures 3, 4 and 5) and finally raced them at Sebring.
The only differences I can see are the Turbo Snorkels (picture 3) and the frame on the grill (opening is the same) and the front floor spoiler (how do you call that in English)
So I think from the second series R8R they made only two cars. But how many 1e series R8R did they built? If I understand you correctly you see one show car and two prototypes in my picture. This means they built at least 3 1e generation R8R’s. Or do you think the cars on the background of the picture are 2e generation R8R’s. (Le Mans R8R = 3e generation).
I don’t know when this picture was taken so it is possible they already built other R8’s at that point.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8R 1998 Production numbers (CoupeS_1971)*

It seems that the pics marked 1) and 2), the cars were based closely off of the concept car. Audi didn't like how the worked, so they developed the cars in pics marked 3), 4), and 5), which were heavily modified versions of the concept type cars with more purposeful/efficent(my spelling sucks!) bodywork, including modification to the front splitter/diffuser. It then evolved into the '99 Sebring car(pic 5)). Then the LM spec car(marked 6)) was a further, heavily modified version of the Sebring car.
And there were even modification to the post fall/winter '99 R8. Higher downforce body work was introduce early in testing(anticipating Audi's full time run in the ALMS in '00). Then the pontoon fenders were introduced at Le Mans in '01. And rear wing endplates and wheelarch mounted gurneys(and other downforce enhancing modifcations) were introduced at/after Le Mans '02. This should be noticable in the book when it comes out.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8R 1998 Production numbers (chernaudi)*

Just for interests sake, here is a photo from Le Mans 2000. Audi took (what looks like) one of the 99 Sebring R8Rs and put the same decals on as the 99 Le Mans #8 car. This was on display in their hospitality tent.


----------



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Audi R8R 1998 Production numbers (lappies)*

Interesting pictures. 
Never seen this car in this livery before.
Do you have more pictures of this car?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8R 1998 Production numbers (CoupeS_1971)*

No, sorry only two i got. The car was never raced in those colours. this style of R8R only ever raced once and that was sebring 99. This car was just used to look good in the Audi tent in 2000.


----------



## msd76 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Audi R8R 1998 Production numbers (CoupeS_1971)*

As far as I've been able to find out the chassis numbers for the cars used in 1999 were,
Sebring No.77 was #205
Sebring No.78 was #204
Le mans No.7 was #307 and 
Le Mans No.8 was #306
And the R8's were the 400 series for 2000 , 500 series were the 2001 car's and last of the R8's were the 600 series in 2002.


----------

